
Ask HN: Advantages of Go Against Python - decentralizer
I’m considering to start using Go. So, is it will be helpful If I do?
======
catacombs
I've replaced Python with Go for many of my scripting tasks. I like compiling
my programs to an executable and never worrying about different versions, like
the ongoing fight between Python 2.7 and Python 3.

